# 70K AED pcm Abu Dhabi?



## AliB

Is this enough to save well if I take my wife with me?

What kind of broad brush money could I save?

I got called about a job in real estate there and thats as much as they have told me, I'm only going to do it if I can save plenty for a few years and then pay some mortgage off.

What do you think guys?


----------



## AliB

wow I'm overwhelmed with the help lol!


----------



## Elphaba

You posted your request late on Saturday afternoon - equivalent to a Sunday here - so it is not realistic to expect many posters to be around in just a few hours.

Are you being offered a guaranteed salary? Not commission? Real estate is a shaky market.

As to whether you can save, that depends on your lifestyle. Rent is expensive, with Abu Dhabi being rather more expensive than Dubai. If you have a genuine offer for a guaranteed AED 70k per month, then you could certainly do well for yourself, but bear in mind that it is not necessarily all tax-free. That depends on when you leave the UK and how long you stay in the UAE.
-


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

It might help if you told us how the 70K breaks down...


----------



## AliB

Oyibopeppeh said:


> It might help if you told us how the 70K breaks down...


Sorry yeah that would be 70K AED per calendar month salary :ranger:


----------



## Elphaba

A job in real estate with a guaranteed salary of AED 70k per month? Seriously?

That sounds very unusual in the current market...
-


----------



## AliB

Elphaba said:


> A job in real estate with a guaranteed salary of AED 70k per month? Seriously?
> 
> That sounds very unusual in the current market...
> -


its 35-70 which is a fair range I know, but what ever was agreed would be contractual so yeah.

Why whats the average for an asset manager with fund managment and large property company experience?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

Smells like an estate agent ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## AliB

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Smells like an estate agent ainkiller:ainkiller:


Thanks for the helpful comments, nothing like an estate agent


----------



## Elphaba

AliB said:


> its 35-70 which is a fair range I know, but what ever was agreed would be contractual so yeah.
> 
> Why whats the average for an asset manager with fund managment and large property company experience?


So you'll be a fund manager? :confused2: It's still unclear what you'll be doing, so hard to give you an idea of what the salary should be. You also state a _range_ - so not a guaranteed AED 70k a month then??

If we are talking property investment/management then I would expect a salary range (guaranteed) of between AED 25,000 to 90,000 (inclusive of all benefits)dependent on level of job and your experience.


----------



## AliB

Elphaba said:


> So you'll be a fund manager? :confused2: It's still unclear what you'll be doing, so hard to give you an idea of what the salary should be. You also state a _range_ - so not a guaranteed AED 70k a month then??
> 
> If we are talking property investment/management then I would expect a salary range (guaranteed) of between AED 25,000 to 90,000 (inclusive of all benefits)dependent on level of job and your experience.


There is a range relative to experience as I have said above but I would expect to be at the top end of that, hence why I quote 70K.


----------

